# Non permanent glue joints



## Gary S (14 Oct 2008)

Just been sent this link - interesting way to use a non permanent glue joint - stronger than double sided tape, I guess!!

Thought I'd share it since it was 'new news' to me!!

Gary

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/resou ... index.html


----------



## OPJ (14 Oct 2008)

That's a good tip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2008)

seems messy to me. Double sided tape is perfect. In fact I find it too strong most of the time.


----------



## maltrout512 (14 Oct 2008)

wizer, shouldn't be any different than when glueing joints etc and as you mention you tend to find double sided tape too strong. Maybe you should have a go using paper. :lol: Only a comment.


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2008)

yebbut, as I said, I find the above method a bit messy. I can roll out a a couple of small squares of tape and the jobs done in seconds. If I have to be mucking about with paper and glue, then cleaning up the mess, both on the wood and the surrounding area... think i'll stick with the tape.

Useful, maybe, to turners?


----------



## woodbloke (14 Oct 2008)

This was a traditional way of fixing a bowl blank to a lathe. Screw on a lump of chipboard to the faceplate and then use glue and brown paper to fix the bowl blank to the chipboard. It's fairly important though to let the glue fully cure :shock: before turning ...
This method can also be used to fix cramping blocks to a project prior to the glue up - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Nov 2008)

I did this at school, in the days of 'real-glue', to make a pair of 'wall-brackets'. 

It works better with non-waterproof glue as it's much easier to remove the glue after separating the parts. My turning was never much to shout about mind, :lol: 

But I can vouch that the tip works.


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Nov 2008)

I won't argue that the paper and glue is messy Wizer and yes, double-sided tape is useful, especially the strong carpet variety, for routing.

Although I just started using one of those 'grippy-mesh' mats and I found it held the work well. I still felt safer with one g-clamp at the far end though!


----------



## thomvic (17 Nov 2008)

I too was taught this method at school - over 50 years ago. We used newspaper though, it makes for a thinner joint. I still use it occasionally. I also use a glue gun sometimes.


----------

